# Kuhn tedder reviews



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Going to inquire about a Kuhn GF 502 tedder for sale. Owner asking $5100. Never owner a tedder but they are very popular in East Texas and it might be a help in my Bermuda horse hay operations when the weather window is compressed. I only sell small squares of horse hay quality. Tedder is a Kuhn GF 502 for $5100. Anyone have experience or knowledge about this particular tedder and is $5100 about right for a good used one? Any recommendations/reviews would be appreciated. Merry Christmas


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

If that's a three point Tedder, I would stay clear......I like trailed ones better. Kuhn makes a good one, spreads the grass very good, better in fact than my krone.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Price seems a bit high as well, must be at a dealer?


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I posted a nice krone for sale here local the other day that I saw on CL, you can look back through some threads and should be able to find it easy


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

It you posted one about KW 550 TH Krone Tedder, I believe it must have sold as I can't find it anymore on CL. I do like Krone's


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Make sure that the arms that hold the teeth are round tubes and not flat bars. I have had both and the only ones that don't break are the tubes. The flat bars seem to break at the mounting holes. I have a Volto 750 Claas and love it. Also have a Kuhn tandem rotary rake GA 6002 and love it as well.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

steve IN said:


> Make sure that the arms that hold the teeth are round tubes and not flat bars. I have had both and the only ones that don't break are the tubes. The flat bars seem to break at the mounting holes. I have a Volto 750 Claas and love it. Also have a Kuhn tandem rotary rake GA 6002 and love it as well


I have yet to break or bend an arm on a tedder. NH 162, 163, 169. All flat bars.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

We have a 4 rotor pull type we bought last spring (cant remember modle number) we have ran it over 2500+ acears last yr and was flawless. 
Was prety impressed (i hate tedders wit a passion).


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for the replies...lot of good info. Been getting by for years without a tedder and I have never had any rain washed hay yet but I do miss some optimal hay moments waiting for good weather. Thought tedding might give me a bit more drying power so I could bale earlier, especially with heavy and thick forage. Have a Happy New Year and wishing for a prosperous hay season with workable weather patterns.


----------

